# What to do in Phoenix??



## retiredteach (Aug 28, 2007)

We are staying in Phoenix for a week starting on Oct. 20 and then going to Sedona for a week.  I would have preferred to stay 2 weeks in Sedona but our friends wanted to see Phoenix.  What shouldn't we miss in and around Phoenix?  Is it worth driving to Tuscon for a day?  Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## David (Aug 28, 2007)

retiredteach said:


> Is it worth driving to Tuscon for a day?



Amongst other things, Tucson has the Pima Air & Space Museum http://www.pimaair.org/ and the Arizona-Sonora Desert Museum http://www.desertmuseum.org/ . Biosphere 2 http://www.b2science.org/ is nearby.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 28, 2007)

We just got back from taking our son to college at ASU in Tempe and we spent a few days in the Phoenix area.  My husband really enjoyed the new Bass Pro Shop in Mesa and the new Cabelas store near the Cardinals football stadium on the northwest side of Phoenix.

A few years ago we went to the Frank Lloyd Wright home/school at Taliesin West  in Scottsdale. This trip we enjoyed looking around in the galleries in Old Town in Scottsdale. Last summer we went to the  Biltmore Hotel and looked around.


----------



## azsunluvr (Aug 28, 2007)

Montezuma Castle and Montezuma Well on the way to Sedona. Easy walking and really cool.


----------



## labguides (Aug 28, 2007)

Taliesin West  is interesting.


----------



## grgs (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll add in the Heard Museum for Native American arts and culture:

www.heard.org 

I've only been to the original downtown location.

Glorian


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 29, 2007)

In my opinion, it is worth spending a week in Tucson and taking a day trip to Phoenix during that week.   Many sights are available out of Tucson that are really worthwhile.


----------



## retiredteach (Aug 29, 2007)

*To Rapmarks*

What do you suggest to see outside of Tuscon?  We have our timeshare booked for Phoenix but would drive down for a day or two if it was worthwhile.  We are also golfers and hope to do some "reasonable" golfing in the Phoenix area.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 29, 2007)

We really enjoyed driving up to Cave Creek and shopping and having lunch.  But, watch your speed limit.  They are insane up there.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 29, 2007)

Depending on how far you are willing to drive, you could visit Tombstone or Bisby.


----------



## Harry (Aug 29, 2007)

*Forget the Old Pueblo (local talk for Tucson)*

You will have lots to do in the Valley of Sun.  You will be here at the best time of year. The first day go to Desert Botanical Gardens.  You will have plenty of time for golf in the p.m.  The Heard Museum is also a must.  Golf again in the p.m.  You should spend some time in Snobsdale shopping.  You may want to coordinate a golf game there as well.  You did not mention your resort but all of them have good tours.  At that time of year, there is a jeep tour that goes out into the desert for a sunset dinner.  It is a good western meal and the sunsets that time of year are great.  
I have played all the golf courses in Phoenix and Tucson (or I guess they have played me).  The ones in Phoenix are much better IMHO.  Your resort will be able to give you the going discounts on green fees.  Don't get me wrong I love Tucson and spend consider time there.  I would save it for another trip.  Enjoy.


----------



## julienjay (Aug 30, 2007)

You must go to Pizzeria Bianca. It was voted best pizza in the US. Awesome experience.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 30, 2007)

julienjay said:


> You must go to Pizzeria Bianca. It was voted best pizza in the US. Awesome experience.



Where is it located?


----------



## Harry (Aug 30, 2007)

*If you like to wait 2 to 3 hours for a table...*

With the exception of some of our best friends from Snobsdale, many locals don't think much of our famous pizizeria.  We walked out recently when told how long it would be.  And this was during a 108 degree weekday niight. Yes, it is famous and we are told very good.  However, our local food critic was not that crazy about it either.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 30, 2007)

First off, I am with Harry I would avoid PB.  Little Caesers and Pizza Hut offer 3 one item pizzas for $5 each.  If you're going to go to Tucson then I say go another hour south (not even) and see Kartchner Caverns. On our last trip we went to Sonoran Desert Museum.  It was a nice little zoo.  If you are going to go to Tucson-be sure to pick up the Tucson Passport.  Lots of 241 and only $15.  If there's just two of you I might still have part of mine left.  PM me.  They expire sometime soon (October?) and I don't think we're going again.


----------



## grest (Aug 31, 2007)

I would try to get a reservation at Scottsdale's Culinary Institute's restaurant called L'Ecole...really yummy.
Connie


----------



## Ekaaj (Sep 1, 2007)

nightnurse613 said:


> First off, I am with Harry I would avoid PB.  Little Caesers and Pizza Hut offer 3 one item pizzas for $5 each.



I'm sorry, but did you really just compare Little Caesar's and Pizza Hut to a real restaurant, or were you joking?  LOL - don't get me wrong, LC or Pizza Hut is fine - at midnight, when nothing else is open - and you're just a really hungry college student.

I don't know what some of the posters have against Pizzeria Bianco - especially the one that didn't actually try it - but it really does have great food.  (And no, I don't even live in Scottsdale.  I just like good food made with fresh, homemade, and garden grown ingredients.  Who knew?   )  And yes, you can wait awhile, but it's right next to the Arizona Science Center, which is fun if you're interested, and it's in Heritage Square, with several historic homes and such, (you can tour one of them, the Rosson house www.rossonhousemuseum.org/) and a couple of other restaurants.  Personally, when we go, we love relaxing and chatting in the bar, which is situated in the historic home next door.  And if you go early enough when they open, the wait isn't that bad.  Chris Bianco, the chef/owner, also started a small sandwich shop, Pane Bianco, on Central Avenue, just north of Indian School Rd.  The tomato and mozzarella sandwich is outstanding!  If you're in that area, it's a nice place for lunch.

The Sonoran Desert Museum is definitely a must-see in Tuscon.  As for golf, you'll have your pick of golf courses here in Phx - Troon is wonderful, although I don't know how much the greens fees are that time of year.  There are many other good ones, though; just ask the concierge wherever you are staying.

The tourist sites that other people already mentioned are all good.  If you like antiques, downtown Glendale is kind of cute, with tons of little shops.  There is a good German restaurant there, Haus Murphy's, and a couple of tea shops.  They also have jazz events Thursdays and Fridays, and usually lots of stuff going on during the winter.  I'll see if I can find a link for the events for you.  I like downtown Glendale when they have events, b/c it's a little more relaxed than the night scene in Scottsdale.

Cave Creek is lots of fun - very "Southwest Cowboy" feel to it, but quite authentic.  Several good restaurants up there; El Encanto for Mexican is good, Le Sans Souci for French, Satisfied Frog for whatever.  Further Southeast, near the Four Seasons is an outdoor restaurant/bar called Greasewood Flat.  VERY rustic, but has pretty good grilled burgers and such (limited menu), and tourists seem to have a blast.  If you want that Arizona country-western feel, this is it!  They have country bands and dancing on the weekends.  Beware - it gets crowded on Friday and Saturday night, but it's also a decent, quiet place for lunch during the day, if you're headed north.

I think there are a few other threads on this board that discuss other restaurants and tourist options - just do a search for Phoenix or Scottsdale.  Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Ekaaj (Sep 1, 2007)

Here is the link for Glendale:

http://www.visitglendale.com/calendar/


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 1, 2007)

retiredteach said:


> What do you suggest to see outside of Tuscon?  We have our timeshare booked for Phoenix but would drive down for a day or two if it was worthwhile.  We are also golfers and hope to do some "reasonable" golfing in the Phoenix area.  Any suggestions?



From tucson we would drive out and see Karchner Caverns, Tombstone and Bisbee on one day , or we would drive south and see San Xavier church, then Tubac, Tubac Presideo National Monument, Tumacacori National Monument.   Also from Tucson we went south and did a tour of an observatory on t he top of a mountain IMt. Hoopkins?), taken to the top on a small bus, and it was quite a day and we could see all the way to Phoenix.  Madeira Canyon is nice to see too. We also went to see the site of an old Cold War missle silo near Green Valley.  
Also we went out to Kitt Peak National Observatiory.  We went to the Arizona sonara Desert Museum and then thru the Saguaro National monument.  We went to the Pima Air and Space Museum and Colossal Cave.  We also visited the Biosphere in Oro Valley and Sabino Canyon, which I hear is partly closed now.
In t he city we visited the University of Arizona and the planetareum and a small historic part of the city.  
Casa Grande Ruins National monument is between Phoenix and Tucson, but we have never stopped to see it.  

We only played golf in Sun city and surrounding area in Phoenix and we played mainly in Green Valley near Tucson and further south including Nogales.  

We spent two winters out there and about 6 other week long trips (lots of family out there).  We did a lot of sightseeing while out there and also spent time in Flagstaff and of course the Grand Canyon.  Petrified Forest, Painted Desert.  Quite a varied state with lots to see.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 1, 2007)

We went to Rawhide - not expensive, and ok for kids, but kind of cheesy.  I wouldn't take a special trip for it, but if it's on the way to somewhere else maybe.


----------



## Ekaaj (Sep 2, 2007)

Forgot to mention, Glendale Gaslight Inn is the one with jazz events.  It's also a wine bar.  Call them first to confirm, though.

http://www.glendalegaslightinn.com/

Also, the Pointe Tapatio Resort on 7th St has a jazz singer (Khani Cole) and band on Thur, Fri, and Sat.  It's at Different Pointe of View lounge on the top of the hill; the views of the city are great!

DC Ranch in North Scottsdale is an upscale shopping/restaurant experience.  Lots of great wine tastings, esp. on Wednesdays, if you like wine.

The Grand Canyon Railroad is a good day trip from Sedona.  It starts in Williams, AZ, and does a round trip to the canyon and back, stopping to let you explore the canyon for awhile.  Tickets are pricey, but the views are beautiful!


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 2, 2007)

We spend a week in Tucson this Spring and will need to go back to complete our list of things to do.  There is a lot to do there, if you want to take some day trips.  Be sure to make reservations ahead of time, if you want to do the star seeing at Kitt Peak National Observatory.  It fills up fast.

http://www.ci.tucson.az.us/visitor.html


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 2, 2007)

I also vote for the Botanical Gardens.  Go early in the day if the weather is going to be hot as there is little shade.  Also if you are renting a car (which I assume you are) take the Apache Trail which winds into the Superstition Mountains.  Be sure to take a picnic lunch as there are few places to eat along the way.  Before beginning your drive, go thru the Superstition Museum at Apache Junction - there is a lot of information on the Lost Dutchman mine.


----------

